# guess I was wrong..



## mum2bradley (Sep 27, 2010)

about 15 mg/day. It appears it is too high and my Endo just called to reduce it to 10 mg/day. Of course I just had my appt on Monday and was feeling great and he said I could do bloodwork every other week...

Here are my latest results..

---------TSH-------------FT4--------------- FT3
Dec 14	0.04-----.30-5.6--	6.3-----	9.1-23.8-5.3-----	3.8-6.0
21-Dec	0.04-----.30-5.6--	7.8-----	7.2-21---5.4-----	3.8-6.0
04-Jan	0.14-----.3-5.6---	6.3-----	7.2-21---4.2-----	3.8-6.0

Oh I wish we could get this figured out. I am to go away Feb 11 on vacation so hopefully it will be better by then.

L


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

mum2bradley said:


> about 15 mg/day. It appears it is too high and my Endo just called to reduce it to 10 mg/day. Of course I just had my appt on Monday and was feeling great and he said I could do bloodwork every other week...
> 
> Here are my latest results..
> 
> ...


Your labs don't look hyper to me. Do you feel hyper? Free T3 is below the mid-range of 4.9. What thyroxine replacement are you on?


----------



## mum2bradley (Sep 27, 2010)

I felt good on Monday, little tired the last few days and haven't been sleeping well

I am on anti-thyroid...tapazole. 
L


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

I know you have to be frustrated! From what I remember, you were hyper on 10 mg/day. It seems that Methimazole is hard to manage. I do hope you feel better and can enjoy your vacation!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

mum2bradley said:


> I felt good on Monday, little tired the last few days and haven't been sleeping well
> 
> I am on anti-thyroid...tapazole.
> L


Yeah; I did not have your history because this was a separate thread. I never felt well on Tapazole; I don't know what to tell you that could be encouraging.

You have to take the Tapazole because things are not right. This will be on-going. Been there and done that so I can relate. It is not fun.


----------

